# Sir Vape and Vape Cartel Bundle Deal Coming Soon!!!



## Sir Vape (20/12/14)

Sir Vape and Vape Cartel have been busy this past week working on a mod/tank bundle deal that will knock your socks off. Will be posting this up a little later and pre-orders will be available from both our websites

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/12/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Sir Vape and Vape Cartel have been busy this past week working on a mod/tank bundle deal that will knock your socks off. Will be posting this up a little later and pre-orders will be available from both our websites


Awesome seeing retailers team up. Collaboration normally means bigger buying power and better deals for us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Dubz (20/12/14)

Great stuff


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

Fantastic 

Our local vendors are amazing. Every time I get close to importing something, the local vendors do something great and I repent my evil ways 

Local is Vapour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (22/12/14)

So are you keeping us in suspense.


----------



## VandaL (22/12/14)

Raslin said:


> So are you keeping us in suspense.


both @BigGuy and @Sir Vape are extreme teases if they worked at teasers they would be billionaires

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matt (22/12/14)

The deal is already on there websites.

Cloupor mini and subtank

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

Spectacular deal 

Our local suppliers are spoiling us rotten

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (23/12/14)

Please note this special includes a battery with the Cloupor unit and courier to major centres only.


Place your order on either of our websites:

www.sirvape.co.za

www.vapecartel.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Ollie (23/12/14)

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 18110
> 
> 
> Please note this special includes a battery with the Cloupor unit and courier to major centres only.
> ...



Nice one dudes!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (23/12/14)

Freaken amazing deal! 
Well done guys.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

Nice deal there @Sir Vape and @KieranD 
What battery will you be including with the Cloupor Mini?


----------



## BigGuy (23/12/14)

@Silver i think its a Samsung 18650 2200mah if i am not mistaken. sorry for the late reply was at the movies lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (23/12/14)

Correct it is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (23/12/14)

@BigGuy very nice bundle. But there anyway you guys will just sell the Cloupor 30w ?


----------



## BigGuy (23/12/14)

@VapeSnow yes we will be getting in extras of everything and will sell things individually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (23/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> @VapeSnow yes we will be getting in extras of everything and will sell things individually.


Awesome stuff. Just let me know what is the preorder amount and ill make the payment


----------



## BigGuy (23/12/14)

@VapeSnow will pass on the details to HOBBIT and when he gets back from holiday he will action it and get back to you with pricing,


----------



## VapeSnow (23/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> @VapeSnow will pass on the details to HOBBIT and when he gets back from holiday he will action it and get back to you with pricing,


Thx I appreciate it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (24/12/14)

just stick a lemo on top and vapesnow will buy the whole kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (24/12/14)

ET said:


> just stick a lemo on top and vapesnow will buy the whole kit


Hahaha thats so true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

mini lemo coming as well


----------



## VapeSnow (24/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> mini lemo coming as well


Lemo drop?


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (24/12/14)

i should be charging brokerage fees here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

